# Swap HAF 922 front fan 140x38 fan (can fit)?



## chickenworm (Dec 8, 2009)

Can anyone tell me is it possible to replace the HAF 922 front 200mmx30mm fan for a 140mmx38mm fan? Happen to have a high speed San Ace  and thinking of making good use of it.

Another question, I am planning to put a fan at the back of the HDD drive cage blowing at the graphics card, will there still be enough room for HD5970 (back-order) for a 25mm or 38mm thick fan?


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 8, 2009)

Even if it isn't a direct fit, you can always *mod*!!!


----------



## chickenworm (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks. Just want to make sure the 'thickness' 38mm fits the front, don't want to dremel that nice front bezel plus I suck big time in Practical Craft Skills


----------



## JTS (Dec 8, 2009)

chickenworm said:


> Thanks. Just want to make sure the 'thickness' 38mm fits the front, don't want to dremel that nice front bezel plus I suck big time in Practical Craft Skills



With the original fan in place, if you stick something that is 1cm (a finger will do nicely) between the fan and bevel, and it fits, then you'll have your answer 

I have the 922's bigger brother, so I'm not sure about the size of the 922 - but I'd err on the side of caution and go for a 25mm for the rear of the HDD cage.


----------



## chickenworm (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi, just received my HAF 922 and did some measurement:

The front still have 15mm space between the 200mmx30mm fan and the HDD cage. {edit: although it has extra space for the fan but getting fans in/out is another story... as there is a "hinge" on the frame of the casing, you only have like 32mm of space to slot in the fan. Can't get the 38mm thick fan in unless popping off a few rivets }

From the PCI slot cover to the HDD cage, it's just a tad over 34cm (13.25"). Or 36.5cm (14.25") if measure from the back of the case.

So, pending on how they measure the graphic card (the total length including port at the back or from the slot cover), my opinion is that you will have between 35mm to 60mm clearance between HD5970 and the HDD cage.


----------



## chickenworm (Dec 11, 2009)

After I remove the 200mm fan upfront on my HAF 922, found a small spring (about half an inch in length) - anyone know what's this for?


----------

